

Alan Kay on Programming and Scaling [presentation] - vladev
http://tele-task.de/archive/video/flash/14029/

======
ranit8
HN should move the search box to the top of the page.

[http://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/submissions&q=tel...](http://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/submissions&q=tele-
task.de&start=0)

